# is using birth control to skip my period bad?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was thinking about just continuously taking my birth control this month and skipping my period. I'm on Ortho Tri-Cyclen and have been on it for about 2 years, but have never tried skipping a period. The week that my period falls on is my finals week in college, and I've got waaaay too much riding on this semester to have my IBS act up the way it did my last period-- it pretty much kept me in the apartment for a couple days, and I've got final to take and papers to write-- can't be worrying about my period or IBS acting up. I worry about this because my roommate tried it last year and it took her a few months to get a regular period again and it was a hassle. Has anyone tried this? Any advice to offer? Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi ErinI haven't personally tried it, but my best friend never has a period any more as she is always on the BCP. But she is doing this medical reasons, under a doctors care.You can ask a school nurse or call your family nurse or ask a pharmacist to see if it's safe for you to do so.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

as long as u dont do it all the time u are alright ...i recently asked my doc this question course my period is gonna fall on our honeymoon and she said well just continue with the BC pills and skip the period , so you should be alright to just skip


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Nothing worse than the monthly during the Honeymoon!!!! My poor wife went to the bathroom to get all pretty (like she needs any help) and comes out frowning. So I say to myself "hmmm maybe she doesnt like my boxers"....anyway you all know the end of the story. She started a couple days early due to stress I guess.We still had fun though it was our first trip to Vegas now she has to beg me to take her somewhere else....Sorry to be off topic stay safe allAndy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Current medical thinking seems to indicate that it is OK to take BCP continuously for a few months in a row and skip periods.They figure 4 periods a year is plenty. Some BCP are now coming in formulations that do that (3 months on at a time)So it should be OK to do this for your finals.K.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I had 2 friends on Ortho..Nikki took it for 3 months to skip her period...at the 4th month she found out she was pregnant...Andrea took Ortho and decided to skip her period that month..the next month, she was pregnant...I dont know if skipping had anything to do with it, but it sure was coincidental...


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. I think I'll go ahead and try it. If it doesn't work out, I'll live.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I haven't got my period in months. Under my doctor's supervision I take my birth control constantly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

We all have to do what we feel is right for ourselves as individuals. I do feel the need to relate that conversations with a very reputable and knowledgeable physician in the area of female hormones have communicated to me that there are many potential dangers regarding the use of using birth control pills that you won't hear about.... not even from your doctor...... because the pharmaceutical companies basically own our health care system.If we were to guide ourselves into good hormonal health on our own, there would be no profit for them, would there?I have personally suffered some serious gynecological health problems that this physician feels are strongly related to my use of birth control pills in years gone by. If I had to do it over again, I would never touch another birth control pill.As unpopular an idea as this is for many, my husband and I successfully utilized natural family planning techniques for years without disturbing my body's own natural hormone balance. It does require some discipline, but it also provides self-awareness and a sound knowledge base of what happens in our bodies every month and what we can do to keep ourselves healthy naturally.For most of my adult female life, I have been a very sexually driven woman, so it wasn't easy for me to manage birth control this way... but it was better for my body than synthetic hormones.Except in the case of severe illness that might be counteracted with the use of such medications, I can't say that I would ever condone their use, given what I know about them.Whatever you choose, I hope it works out for you.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

I've been on birth control for 11 years (my god has it been that long!) and I've done this maybe about 5 times. The last time I did it was on my honeymoon. The only thing that I found happened was that in the second continuous month I would get an IBS-D flare up and some cramps but I have no idea if this is related. The pros still outweigh the cons, but for me to do it again it would have to be for a really good reason. As far as I know there's no medical harm in doing it so have fun!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I take my BC pills continuously, but that is under my dr's care. Everyone I know that does this is on a monophasic pill, where the hormone dose is the same in every pill. I'm not sure if it would be as effective with a triphasic pill like the one you're on.I've heard that some women get a lot moodier and have other hormonal symptoms when they take their pills longer than usual so they won't have their period on their honeymoon.Please give your dr a call to ask about extending your pills through finals week. It's possible s/he will recommend taking a certain dose level when you do this, such as taking the last week of a pack rather starting at the beginning of a new pack.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I read an article this week. Some dr's say it is fine, and others say it's not. I don't think we have a clear answer yet. (I have done it in the past due to endo).


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm on a continuous dose pill as well, and have often skipped a period w/ no problems. I only do it ONCE, then back to the normal schedule. I wouldn't do it for months at a time w/o asking my doctor! And I would probably take a pregnancy test out of sheer paranoia! LOL!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah its totally fine. only don't do it for 2 months in a row because u will get break through bleeding.


----------



## Diam (Apr 28, 2003)

I've done it before and was fine, BUT, it usually doesn't work as well on tri-phasic pills - you're much more likely to have breakthrough bleeding, so be prepared!


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

My new OB/GYN told me it was ok to use BC to skip periods. He said just don't do it all the time, he said about every 2 cycles you need to let yourself have a period.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the replies to my post on this. I did end up skipping my period in April, and things worked out well. I had some breakthrough bleeding the week before my period in May, but my period in May was nice and short, so sort of a bonus for the breakthrough bleeding







. I'm glad I did it, although with the hassle of the breakthrough bleeding, I'd probably only recommend it for dire situations. Take care!


----------

